# كيفية صنع آلة حفر آبار مياه سطحية ؟؟؟



## زهورياسمين (23 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء من الاخوة المساهمين في هذا المنتدى الممتاز مساعدتي 
اريد ان اصنع آلة لحفر آبار المياه لا يتجاوه عمقها 7 امتار 
كيف ذلك ما يجب عليا ان اوفره للغرض
مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع ووفقكم الله في اعمالكم
والسلام


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## deeb_deeb7 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد17 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------

